# Gute Games ala Alan Wake, Max Payne, HL usw gesucht



## sandman2003 (19. Juni 2012)

Nabend Leute 

Habe mit Begeisterung Alan Wake gezockt... und suche jetzt weiterer solcher Spiele...

Was mir noch so gefallen hat vor allem von der Atmo (Musik, Szene, Charaktere) und dem Gameplay gefallen hat und in die Richtung geht, was ich suche:

Max Payne 1 und 2
GTA Serie, vor allem so wie Vice City oder San Andreas
Half Life Serie



vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Vorschläge


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2012)

Vieleicht wäre ja auch Deus Ex - Human Revolution was für dich, auch wenn es starke Rollenspiel-Anteile hat?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Die "Assassins Creed"-Reihe kann man als sehr gute GTA-Alternative nehmen, sofern du was für historische Settings (Mittelalter - Renaissance) kombiniert mit 'nem Sci-Fi-Hintergrund übrig haben solltest. Das Spielprinzip ist quasi gleich, auch der Spielumfang ist ähnlich groß, nur eben ohne Autos, Knarren usw.


----------



## sandman2003 (20. Juni 2012)

Assi Creed 2 zocke ich gerade  schon 9 std auf dem buckel  macht spaß.. manchmal hakts etwas bei der atmo tag und nachtwechsel... aber macht schon laune 

deus ex 3 hab ich angezockt..... aber irgendwie ist das für nen shooter zuviel einstellungen und alles.... hat mich eher nicht so angesprochen.... bioshock 1 war da schon sehr viel besser... weniger  einstellungen und alles ....und gute atmo


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

Weiterer Vorschlag:
Da du Max Payne magst und ich daraus schließe dass dir dieses Bullet-Time-Feature gefällt, wäre noch "Stranglehold" (von John Woo) ein denkbarer Kandidat, ebenso - obwohl mehr Ego- als 3rd-Person-Shooter - der erste Teil der "Call of Juarez"-Reihe (Slomo-Schießerei im Wilden Westen, macht richtig Laune).


----------



## sandman2003 (20. Juni 2012)

auch beide schon gezockt.... xD man ich kenn glaub ich eh alles  verdammt^^

call of juarez war cool  der 2. teil war auch gut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> auch beide schon gezockt.... xD man ich kenn glaub ich eh alles  verdammt^^
> 
> call of juarez war cool  der 2. teil war auch gut


"Bound in Blood" war wirklich gut (storybezogen sogar erstklassig), allerdings haben die Jungs von Techland das klassische Bullet-Time-Feature wieder zu stark abgeändert. Da brauchtest du nur wild mit der Maus über die Gegner ziehen und schon folgte das Auto-Aiming. Ich mochte es in Teil 1 lieber, wo man noch aktiv zielen musste.


----------



## sandman2003 (20. Juni 2012)

ja ok das war schon einfacher im 2. teil... der erste war schwerer ergo ne herausforderung...


EDIT:

beide batman games habe ich auch VERSCHLUNGEN


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2012)

sandman2003 schrieb:


> beide batman games habe ich auch VERSCHLUNGEN


Hadere mit mir noch diesbezüglich, denn obwohl es exakt meinem Genre-Vorlieben entspricht, kann ich mich mit dieser Steroid-Fledermaus (noch) nicht anfreunden...


----------



## sandman2003 (20. Juni 2012)

geniale games.. wirklich... steuerung, spielfluss... grafik... story.. musik... sprachausgabe... alles für mich PERFEKT

das macht auch die atmo... wirklich...... wie bei alan wake.. SO muss ein perfektes game für mich sein...


----------



## Gast20180705 (21. Juni 2012)

Stalker-Reihe und Metro 2033


----------



## sandman2003 (23. Juni 2012)

deus ex 3 ist gerade im angebot bei steam  hmmm^^


----------



## Squeale (23. Juni 2012)

ich finde es super, mag aber auch Stealth Games.

Find die RPG Elemente auch super, vor allem die Gespräche in denen man versuchen kann/muss Leute zu beruhigen, zu etwas zu überreden etc.

Das ganze kann ziemlich in die Hose gehen.

Tolles Spiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Chronicles of Riddick? Wenn man Dark Athena kauft, hat man gleich auch noch Escape from Butcher Bay(in überarbeiteter Fassung) dabei. Find's immer schade, dass das so wenig Erwähnung findet, denn die Spiele sind richtig gut


----------



## sandman2003 (23. Juni 2012)

beides gezockt und in Steam drin 

ich kenn zuviele games.. wird schwierig^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2012)

Hast du auch schon Cryostasis gezockt? Cryostasis Test: Ein psychedelischer Trip zum eisigen Nordpol 

Ist so ein kleiner Geheimtipp


----------



## sandman2003 (24. Juni 2012)

ne meine maschine war damals zu schwach  aber wäre mal was


wie siehts eigentlich mit amnesia dark decent aus?? war in diesem potato sack bei steam^^


----------



## Squeale (24. Juni 2012)

Hat mit den Spielen die du hier genannt hast nicht viel gemeinsam.

Ist ein Horror Adventure mit vielen Rätseln, mMn. auch ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber weiß nicht ob es etwas für dich ist.

Gabs im letzten Humble Indie Bundle dazu.


----------



## Mellsei (24. Juni 2012)

Wie wär es mit der Erweiterung für Alan Wake ? .. weiß allerdings nicht genau wie die hieß.. bin selbst schon scharf drauf ..


----------



## sandman2003 (24. Juni 2012)

American Nightmare?^^ schon längst durchgezockt 

war aber nice.. kann ich dir nur Empfehlen  bißchen mehr action orientierter...

achso.. wo wir gerade beim theam sind...

hab mir nen shirt für die fake band im spiel geholt: The Old Gods of Asgard

"Old Gods of Asgard" T-Shirts & Hoodies by Alessandro Bricoli | RedBubble

haha  nerd power 



EDIT: 

ihr glaubts nich^^ aber assi creed 2 fesselt mich gerade wirklich.. schon 15 std auf dem buckel


----------



## Squeale (24. Juni 2012)

Hab ich nicht gespielt, hat jemand Erfahrungen im Vergleich zum ersten Teil?
Der war nen paar Stunden ganz cool, wiederholt sich aber nur immer und immer wieder das gleiche.


----------



## sandman2003 (28. Juni 2012)

Ja der 2. Teil ist schon etwas besser... den ersten hab ich auch nach ein paar Std aufgegeben, weil es immer das gleiche war...

macht schon Laune und passiert mal was neues.... bzw ist gut verpackt..... auch die Aufrüstung aufbohren usw... schon nicht verkehrt...

EDIT: Mit Blick auf die Zukunft:

http://www.pcgames.de/Dishonored-PC...os-zeigen-Action-und-Schleich-Version-908600/

*gefällt mir*

was erscheint noch so? also tiefgründiges


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht gefällt dir Hard Reset? Ich habe es selbst nicht gespielt, nur Lets Play Videos gesehen. Es gibt auch eine Demo:
Demo: Hard Reset - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## sandman2003 (29. Juni 2012)

das hab ich gezockt... hat aber eher nicht soviel tiefgang ist aber ganz nett inszeniert


----------



## Michaelthorton (1. Juli 2012)

Psychonauts, Kane & Lynch


----------



## sandman2003 (9. August 2012)

Amnesia ist mir ZU krass.... wow....  schock ohne ende 

kane und lynch kenn ich


----------



## legion333 (10. August 2012)

Wie wärs mit Mass Effect? Hat ne super Atmo, weiss aber nicht ob das Setting dir zusagt...

Sonst kommt ja am 31. Oktober Assassin's Creed 3


----------



## sandman2003 (14. August 2012)

Freitag kommt erstmal Darksiders 2  hoffe die Puzzels sind nicht so nervig wie im ersten Teil^^

Danach kommt Dishonored.... sehr geil^^

und dann Assi Creed 3  die fass ich alle ins Auge.

zu Mass Effect... hmm also ich hab Angst, dass da zuviele Rollenspielelemente drin sind..... wenns so wie Bioshock wär ok.. aber mehr wäre mir schon zuviel stress im Spiel^^


----------

